# ON Protein water...its different



## IHI (Feb 25, 2017)

On of my bro's lifts with a guy sponsored by ON so he gets a bunch of supps and has been brining me things to try. Got a bunch of powdered whey isolate last month, this month he stocked me with this protein water, 20grams per bottle.

This stuff is orange flavored, thicker viscosity than water, has some crystal like tiny chunks floating around that don't dissolve no matter how badly i shake it. Taste wise, no different than any suppliment, take the nutrients first, taste second. Had first bottle last night, took a few swigs to get mouth acclimated to it, then it wasnt so bad. This orange flavor really reminds me of a punch bowl like drink, got a twang to it, but tiny hints of "it aint so bad"

See they usually run sales on it $1/bottle and various outlets, id say give one a shot. Gotta drink water anyhow, so having a little protein added is a cool thing, two-fer if you will


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2017)

Probably needs to be ice cold


----------



## IHI (Feb 25, 2017)

I got bottle shelf of fridge lined up, havent tried one warm, but bet your right that itd taste pretty bad not cold


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 25, 2017)

TruSource has a similar product that I grab at Target when its on sale & keep in me cooler. 

Just like you said - doesn't taste 'good' but its not the worst thing either. I'll have to keep an eye out for the ON version and give it a shot.


----------



## e36M3/4/5 (Feb 25, 2017)

i've never seen this stuff before, i'm going to keep an eye out for it. do they come in other flavors or just orange?


----------



## IHI (Feb 25, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> TruSource has a similar product that I grab at Target when its on sale & keep in me cooler.
> 
> Just like you said - doesn't taste 'good' but its not the worst thing either. I'll have to keep an eye out for the ON version and give it a shot.



Likewise, wife shops target alot so ill tell her yo grab a case of tru source if price is fair, kinda nice having a change up in flavor vs straight water all the time. Not much really bad stuff in it




3 flavors
Blue raspberry 
Orange
Fruit punch


----------



## captncrunchyslams (Feb 25, 2017)

Wonder if it tastes better than most of their other powder whey flavors.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2017)

I like protien water..You just gotta shake it and keep it cold


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 25, 2017)

Isopure has theirs which tastes pretty good. It's like 40g of protein but it's pretty pricey. Most places sell for about $3 a bottle


----------



## Rip (Feb 25, 2017)

Can't they just omit the coloring? Who cares what color it is?


----------



## IHI (Feb 25, 2017)

captncrunchyslams said:


> Wonder if it tastes better than most of their other powder whey flavors.



Tastes the best out of all their various product lines imo, iknow ON ranks up as truest tested vs marketing claims, but until this water i recently tried, i can barely stomach anything they offer and have literally tried them all (products not all flavors)


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2017)

Good info OP. Nice alternative way to get those protonz in.


----------

